# FIFA 13 v/s PES 13



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 14, 2012)

Which game do you think has an XTRA edge over the rival. Both games are looking good. So, are you going to shift your loyalty or stay with your current preferred franchise ?


----------



## MuraliUtd (Jul 14, 2012)

Fifa all the way...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Always FIFA way.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 15, 2012)

Fifa 13 Ultimate team edition Preordered.... 

Fifa is best...


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Well this time I think PASA PALAT JAYAGA coz this time Konami has stretched its AI but most of all see the player's face comparison of FIFA 12 and PES 12. Last time FIFA had 70 % market share but still.... lets be honest guys PES has done better work on Faces and Kits (Jerseys', Shorts', etc.) excluding few stars like Ozil still just because PES has less authorized leagues and teams it is ruled out of competition and thus FIFA always takes the crown.
.
From my side I'm a football fan and can play either game !!!


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

Always FIFA, because i care more about the game-play than the graphics.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually everyone knows FIFA has XTRA edge in graphics.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Actually everyone knows FIFA has XTRA edge in graphics.




Don't know about PES really, been playing fifa since 2001 and never ever thought of changing, the sucky years for fifa were 08 09 and 10 and still i stuck with them. During those days what i used to hear was that play FIFA for gameplay and PES for graphics.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 19, 2012)

OK but personally I think that FIFA is better in graphics


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 23, 2012)

FIFA always innovated but.... as we know it takes FIFA 2 or more years to actually release a FINISHED and FULL FUNCTIONING feature. For example we all know about COLLISION SYSTEM, FIFA... I think made this feature in FIFA 10 or 11 as a bragging right otherwise every soccer game has a COLLISION SYSTEM


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Aug 1, 2012)

See PES 13 in action 
Ronaldo's Bycycle kick
Pirlo's calculated penalty
Bolatalli's goal
It has it all XCEPT Kaka


----------



## REY619 (Aug 1, 2012)

You also have to keep in mind the new insane pricing of EA games.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2012)

I prefer PES.


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2012)

Currently prefering fifa 12 , but for new games can't say anything . Any can make big leap. (or maybe just one sided battle) . Will see when i get hands on.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Aug 21, 2012)

I like pES 12's menu but I love FIFA 12's.
I would really like if Konami also invests on the menu and its animations and the real deal LICENSES !!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2012)

whats the major improvement in fifa13 than in fifa12 other than graphics?


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 21, 2012)

i think its time to move onto PES  EA is just ripping money now a days...


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> i think its time to move onto PES  EA is just ripping money now a days...



What is the pricing of PES 13? FIFA 13 with 3 DLCs on pre-order is 1500 INR which is OK in my opinion. PES 12 is more expensive than FIFA 12 on flipkart.

I'll stick with FIFA because of the vast player and team Licenses,steadily improving gameplay and most of all the huge online community and Ultimate Team.


----------



## Amir5223 (Aug 22, 2012)

PES any time...


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Their is 50% discount going on origin u can get FIFA 12 for rs 500


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Aug 23, 2012)

Every year FIFA and PES interchange club preferences, when FIFA takes Real Madrid, PES takes Barca. But this time FIFA is featuring Messi and its more than likely that PES will show Ronaldo. and did you knew that I'm "All Madrid"


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Every year FIFA and PES interchange club preferences, when FIFA takes Real Madrid, PES takes Barca. But this time FIFA is featuring Messi and its more than likely that PES will show Ronaldo. and did you knew that I'm "All Madrid"



Don't buy a game for the team which is on cover. What purpose does that fulfill? Buy the game which has a better gameplay. You can play with Real Madrid in FIFA as well.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

PES is always my favorite. 
I got stuck to PES , since its 2010 version.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 24, 2012)

FIFA 13 is going to have Referee Mode . !!! 
This time I will play PES coz of my favourite star RONALDO . Hala Madrid !!!


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool... better watch Messi... 4... RED.... CARDS...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 25, 2012)

I want to play Real vs Barca in Referee Mode and I want to many as many RED CARDS as Possible . 1st on the list will be messi .


----------



## REY619 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> FIFA 13 is going to have Referee Mode . !!!
> This time I will play PES coz of my favourite star RONALDO . Hala Madrid !!!



Where did you read that? Any links?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 26, 2012)

FIFA 13 – Be A Referee Mode | FIFPlay


----------



## REY619 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh okay.. I've read that, but until EA officially announce something, its just speculations. Or maybe it is one best kept secret.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 20, 2012)

EA and Konami have launched their respective franchise' DEMO.


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 20, 2012)

It was launched quite sometime ago. FIFA 13 is much better. 

This is my last goal on FIFA 13 demo. Fantastic is the word for the gameplay, my CB just ran half court to score the goal.

 FIFA 13 demo Acerbi give and go goal for AC MILAN - YouTube


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

If someone has FIFA 12 then he should buy PES 13 and vice versa to get taste of both series.


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree with gameranand. I am still playing fifa 12 and would like to try pes 13. Now that the prices have gone up of fifa 13 , most people are likely to go towards pes 13. I played pes 10 before it was good.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking at PES 13 quite didn't impress me. See th Official GameSpot Review. [Watch The Review]

[Read the Review]***Note : Reviewed on X-Box 360***

****The Good**** 
_*Slower pace gives you more control
*Much improved ball physics
*New defending system is more natural to use
*Plays a great, classically scrappy game of football._

****The Bad**** 
_*New moves are tricky to master
*Untouched single- and multiplayer modes beginning to show their age
*Dreary and dated presentation
*Terrible commentary._

*Main Review*
At first glance the changes made to Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 might seem like a bunch of slight, almost superficial tweaks; you'd be hard pressed to find one standout feature from its long list of AI improvements, new tactical moves, or graphical revamps. And yet, on the pitch, it's one of the most rewarding football games out there. Where its predecessors struggled to find a place on the current generation of consoles--often simply playing catch-up with its competitors--PES 2013 embraces its past and plays a wonderfully technical and supremely satisfying game of football. No, it still doesn't come close to matching FIFA on features or graphical splendor, but when it comes to those unforgettable moments of edge-of-your-seat sporting drama, PES 2013 is sublime.


That's not to say PES 13 is without its challenges, though. Its learning curve is steeper than ever, thanks to an overhaul of its defense system, and the introduction of some highly technical moves. Like Tactical Defending in FIFA, the new defense system replaces the run-and-gun, automated tackles of old with thoughtful jockeying and tactical positioning. While it's simple to use--holding the opposition and ducking in for a sneaky, well-timed tackle are performed with the same button--nailing the correct timing for a tackle is very tricky, and takes a hefty amount of practice. The payoff is a defensive system that's more natural, more compelling, and far less frustrating in multiplayer matches than before.

Similarly compelling are PES 13's new player moves, which see a return to the technically challenging, well-timed commands of old. The improved dribbling system lets you hold the ball in front of players, teasing it with the left analogue stick to manoeuvre your way past defensive lines, while deft button presses let you volley the ball over the opposition's head in a gloriously cocky display of skill. Many moves make use of the triggers as a modifier, letting you turn regular passes into lofted passes and regular shots into controlled shots, and giving you manual control over the direction of your kicks, complete with a neat arrow beneath your player to point him in the right direction.

An overhauled training mode takes you through each of the new moves step-by-step, and includes a handy demonstration that shows which buttons to press and when to press them--not that you can just breeze through them all, mind. The timing is exacting, and there are moments of heated frustration as you battle against it. But when things click, it's satisfying to see those newfound skills spring to life--more so when you head out of training and onto the pitch for a match.


It's there that you can put those skills to use. There's no one feature that makes the game so entertaining, but rather PES 13's collection of refinements come together to create a sense of direction and purpose that has been sorely missing from recent entries in the series. Improved physics mean there's a weight and movement to the ball that just feels right, where it zips through the air the way you'd expect and smashes to the ground with a satisfyingly dull thud. Improved AI means players react better, making more intelligent runs for you to slip a cheeky through ball to, or jostling attackers as you sprint back to defense from an unfortunately timed shot.

The pace has been slowed down slightly, giving you more control over your players and the flow of the match. Indeed, that flow is what makes PES 13 so great, creating as it does some wonderfully scrappy football. There are moments where passes move effortlessly across the pitch, while strikers burst from midfield, hover outside the box, and wait for that expertly made cross to deliver a perfectly timed strike. The game is so responsive and captivating that it always feels like you're directly in control of the action, rather than forcing things forward with the slightly automated feel of FIFA.

While PES succeeds dramatically on the pitch, it's once again let down by a presentation that's woefully dated, even if there's a kind of sick, retro charm to it. Menus still have that pseudo-futuristic neon look to them, arranged as they are in the most illogical and frustrating of ways. There are some weird animation glitches too, as well as some frame rate issues during replays. And the less said about the awfully dull commentary from Jon Champion and Jim Beglin the better. PES lacks official licenses for the vast majority of teams too, so you're stuck with using the editor to create official teams or waiting for some enterprising individual to post a save file online.

PES 13's single-player modes are also in danger of becoming horribly outdated. You're treated to exactly the same modes as last year, including the officially licensed UEFA Champions League and South American Copa Libertadores tournaments, and unofficial tournaments such as League Cup and Community. The once genre-leading Become a Legend and Master League remain untouched too, and while it's still fun to guide a player through his career or perform the duties of a manager, the dreary visuals and outdated transfer system make them far less appealing than they used to be.


There's also little to celebrate online, with the same ranked and unranked matches available as in past years. The Master League returns, letting you compete against others for prize money, which you can use to buy new players for your squad. Modes remain largely untouched from previous versions. The only change here is that playing online now earns items that can be used in the offline Become a Legend and Master League modes, allowing you to modify your players' stats. It's a nice feature to have, and certainly makes online play a little more rewarding, but it's hardly the full makeover the online multiplayer sorely needs.

Still, while its presentation and game modes fall further behind the competition, PES 13 has made improvements where it really counts. There's a fabulously entertaining football game at its heart, one that finally lives up to the high standards of the PES games of old. Sure, it may have given up its pick-up-and-play accessibility to get there, but with such satisfying, thoughtful, and tactical gameplay on offer, it's well worth the effort.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FIFA 13 Released (in US).
AAAAWWWWWWWWW YYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAA......*


----------



## RON28 (Sep 26, 2012)

this time i feel PES 2013 has did the job better...i vote for PES 13.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Well the bad points arn't that bad so this means that game is actually good. Thumbs up for this.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 26, 2012)

PES 2013 is Best!!!


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 26, 2012)

I know PES is very good on gameplay with tight controlls and responsiveness but the CAREER MODE, COMMENTARY, REPRESENTATION ad INNOVATION is equally necessary but all through these years PES didn't even touch CAREER MODE and PES is well known for its COMMENTARY .


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO, both are good.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 26, 2012)

*OFFICIAL : EA confirms 1million preorders !*

EA Sports' soccer sim reaches new reservation total on launch day in North America; demo downloaded 4.6 million times; Wii U version confirmed as system launch title.
FIFA 13 launched today in North America behind over 1 million worldwide preorders. Publisher Electronic Arts today announced that fans have reserved an additional 125,000 copies of the soccer simulation since last week ahead of its launch worldwide on Friday.

The game's demo, which launched last week on Xbox Live and PlayStation Network, has been downloaded 4.6 million times, EA said. This is a record for any EA Sports game, and represents a 42 percent increase in worldwide downloads year-over-year.

Of all FIFA 13 demo downloads, 875,000 came from North America, EA said.

EA also confirmed today that FIFA 13 will be a launch title for the Wii U. Nintendo's new console goes on sale in North America on November 18 beginning at $299, with subsequent releases following in Europe and Australia on November 30, and Japan on December 8.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Well these numbers don't mean much for me. I believe in the method 'TRY then BUY'.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, these no. mean a lot coz if the game is great it WILL have great no. of preorders.
Take example of Black Ops 2, MOH Warfighter, NFS Most Wanted (Criterion), etc.... etc... !!!


----------



## xxmadeexx (Sep 27, 2012)

I have pes 13 trust me its good ... if u have ever played the game actually than u will feel the real control it has so measured not like fifa where u have glue on your boots


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 27, 2012)

^ I admit it PES 13 scores 10/10 on control but lags behind because of it untouched career mode. Admit it, you don't go to a exhibition match everyday and start a game, you go to Career Modes like Master League, Be A Pro etc. But if you've noticed they are the same as of PES 10.... just some cutscenes of coach and other people are added, which gives a good touch to game but there's no comparison of EA and Konami in CAREER MODES.

And speaking of control, FIFA is pretty good, 9/10


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Well, these no. mean a lot coz if the game is great it WILL have great no. of preorders.
> Take example of Black Ops 2, MOH Warfighter, NFS Most Wanted (Criterion), etc.... etc... !!!



Wrong. COD series always sells better than BF series, does that mean BF games are not good as COD games. Again COD BO was a average game and broke many records. Sleeping Dogs is a great game but would it sell better than any GTA game.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 27, 2012)

Well these r some exceptions....


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2012)

No those are not exceptions but the reallity of gaming industry. Gaming industry is mainly driven by fanboys and devs are just trying to make game simpler and simpler to attract more audience. Mature gamers don't buy COD games and many others which are highest selling games.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 27, 2012)

OK bro u WIN ^.^.^.^


----------



## RON28 (Sep 28, 2012)

best example was Black OPs...damn...that game sold like hot cakes, broke all records at that time...but gamers were very disappointed.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

@ Abhishek
Its not about winning buddy. Its the truth. Many good games don't get even the limelight.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 28, 2012)

FIFA 13 OFFICIAL GameSpot Review  [Click to see Review]

GameSpot,"*FIFA Soccer 13 isn't all that different from last year's outing, but it still remains the most in-depth, entertaining, and compelling football game out there.*"

***Note : Game reviewed on XBox 360***

[Read the Review]

****The Good****
*Impressive player AI 
*New skill games are devilishly addictive
*Slick presentation
*Loads of modes to dig into.

****The Bad****
*Not a vast improvement over last year's game
*Automated feel can make scoring goals too easy.

From the moment you first set foot in one of FIFA Soccer 13's beautifully detailed stadiums, it's clear that EA's latest football outing isn't the revelation that its predecessor was. Sure, it's still feature-packed and entertaining, but where FIFA Soccer 12 revolutionised and updated the classic FIFA formula in some wonderfully inventive ways, FIFA 13 merely maintains it. Its long list of improvements--enhanced physics, AI, player physicality, a better defending system, a tweaked Ultimate Team mode, and a new Skill Games mode--are welcome and well-implemented changes. But on the pitch, it's hard to tell that you're playing a dramatically different or better game than FIFA 12.


Indeed, some of FIFA 13's new marquee features are mere tweaks of those introduced in FIFA 12, one of which is the infamous player impact engine. It has been overhauled in an attempt to reduce those odd, fumbling, and sometimes-hilarious collisions that players made as they bounced over each other on the pitch like rag dolls. But while there's certainly a noticeable improvement in the physics system, with far less slipups, it's not infallible; there's still the odd glitch here and there as players do inhuman backflips over others and flop along the pitch like weird anthropomorphic fish.

Better are the changes to the dribbling system, which have been inspired by the work done on FIFA Street. Now you can swirl the ball around a player's feet using the analogue stick, teasing defenders with cheeky dummies, stops, and skilful flicks. Pulling off such manoeuvres is so very satisfying, and this system works great with another tweak that means players no longer have to face the direction in which you want them to dribble. This makes play look and feel much more natural, letting you actively shield the ball or ensure that you're always facing the goal when zipping around defenders for the perfect strike.


Getting a first touch on the ball also has an added air of realism, thanks to a new system that attempts to stop the uncannily skilful control that players had when receiving a ball. Now factors such as the height of the pass, its speed, and the statistics of the players themselves are taken into account when players receive the ball. Without the guarantee of player control, you're forced to rethink passes and strategies in order to keep possession. A fast long ball into free space might seem like the best option, but when there's a strong chance the ball could pop up, be a miss-hit, or simply run away from a player, it's suddenly far less attractive.

The on-pitch action is some of the smoothest and most enjoyable the FIFA series has created; the AI makes better, more intelligent runs, and the tactical defending system now takes into account player size, meaning larger players can strong-arm the ball from weaker ones, or fight off defenders better. It all makes containing, jockeying, and whipping a leg out for a tackle feel much more fluid than before. Silky manoeuvres and swift runs down the pitch are much more realistic, while goals look spectacular, thanks to some great visuals and highly stylised replays that replicate the magic of watching a match on TV.


FIFA 13's smoothness comes at a price, though: it's difficult to shake the feeling that you're not always directly in control of the action. Players race across the pitch like a finely tuned machine, creating spectacular-looking goals that sail into the back of the net with ease--too much ease. It's still all too easy to make quick runs down the centre of the pitch past reams of defenders, or score from a devastating volley off a set piece. Yes, this smoothness results in some great-looking plays. But it stands in stark contrast to the gameplay in this year's much improved Pro Evolution Soccer 2013, which makes you work harder to put one in the back of the net, and satisfyingly so.

When it comes to the action off the pitch, FIFA 13 sticks to what it knows, improving on existing game modes. The majorly addictive Ultimate Team mode--FIFA's mix of role-playing-game-like card trading, Top Trumps, and football management--has seen numerous tweaks that make it even more compelling than before. In addition to the usual trading and swapping of cards, there are new seasons to compete in and devilish manager tasks to complete, all of which unlock new items for your team, as well as give you access to bigger and better players.


Modes like Head to Head Seasons, Online Friendlies, Virtual Pro, and Manager all return largely untouched. There are some additions, though, including presentational tweaks that make menus easier to navigate, the ability to get international jobs in Manager mode, and a refined transfer system that's more competitive and gives you much more freedom to sign new players. The biggest and best change is the inclusion of up-to-date real-world statistics for teams, which are updated weekly, and can be taken into account before the start of each match. Wins and losses in the real world are displayed, along with increased or decreased attack, midfield, and defensive stats, depending on the team's performance and injuries. Even the commentary is tweaked to coincide with any changes--albeit with generic phrases--highlighting injuries and your team's recent performance.

Tying the whole thing together is EA Sports Football Club, which keeps track of any experience points earned and ties them to a real-world team of your choosing. It's exciting to see your favourite team rise up the online leaderboards thanks to your efforts and those of fellow fans, and there are numerous challenges based on real-world events for you to complete, which also help boost your team's standing. This year's addition to Football Club comes in the form of a shop, where you can use money earned from playing the game to purchase vanity items like new boots, kits, and goal celebrations. As with most vanity items, their value isn't immediately apparent. But when you take your team to compete online, those little things that make them stand out from the crowd suddenly become a big deal.


Even more of a big deal are the new skill games, which replace the old keeper-vs.-player loading screens of the past, and are accessible via the practice hub too. You're now treated to bite-sized challenges, such as having to score as many goals as possible in two minutes in various scenarios and places on the pitch, or kick a lob pass into a certain zone. These quick challenges are lots of fun and help to teach you some of the fundamentals of the game. They get very tricky too, which makes them addictive, and you may find yourself spending more time completing the challenges than playing on the pitch.

While the skill games are an excellent addition--barring some flaky Kinect implementation that lets you change your tactics with voice commands--they're also the only major one. FIFA 13 is mostly a collection of subtle tweaks and ideas that, while an improvement, aren't all that essential, particularly for casual players. And there's no getting away from the fact that PES has made serious strides in its gameplay this year, offering up a very credible alternative to EA's footballing juggernaut. But until PES can get the rest of its act together, FIFA Soccer 13 remains the best football game on the market--beautifully presented, in-depth, and a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

So typical, just as I thought. No major improvements, old wine in new bottle.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 29, 2012)

Well they have TWEAKED the wine and added some new flavors !


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah thats why I used new bottle.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 29, 2012)

So guys which one is better? Is there demo of these games in next month's digit?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 29, 2012)

FIFA 13 is better if you want a COMPLETE FOOTBALL GAME with good features like career mode, referee mode, online matches, live season and with great gameplay.
PES 13 is better if you want EXCELLENT gameplay sacrificing features like good career mode.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 29, 2012)

I am FIFA fan. Will go for FIFA. Was lil confused this time as I have played FIFA12 and other old FIFA but played PES only once. I felt PES10 is easy to play.
And thanks for reply. Will we get PES13 demo in digit DVD?

I am FIFA fan. Will go for FIFA. Was lil confused this time as I have played FIFA12 and other old FIFA but played PES only once. I felt PES10 is easy to play.
And thanks for reply. Will we get PES13 demo in digit DVD?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 29, 2012)

HHhhhmmmm.... you opt for demos, i hate them, 
so download FIFA 13 (6-9.6 gB) or PES 13 ~3-4 gB
Both are great games try PES first... gamers whould know why !!!

HINT: C------R_-------_A__-------___C_------______---K------____ (Actually the answer)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2012)

@ Abhishek
These activities of yours would get you banned. Read the forum rules and follow them. You could had just said " TRY THEN BUY " and this is more than enough for smart people. No need to say download this, crack that and all.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Hey man you tooooooooooooooooooooo serious.... get some humor in ur life


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> ^ Hey man you tooooooooooooooooooooo serious.... get some humor in ur life


And you need to read and follow the rules. No piracy talk is allowed in Digit, which I really like.

Anyway, I'm reading in some places that the original game doesn't work, it crashes to desktop, is it true? No interest to check EA forums atm.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> And you need to read and follow the rules. No piracy talk is allowed in Digit, which I really like.
> 
> Anyway, I'm reading in some places that the original game doesn't work, it crashes to desktop, is it true? No interest to check EA forums atm.



Yes that's true. Some people who 'bought' the game are facing technical difficulties, as soon as the 'EASFC' logo appears, the game CRASHES...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2012)

@ Abhishek
Actually I don't give a damn about what you do and what you don't. But as you are a new member so I would hate to see you banned or getting warning or infraction from mods or admin so warned you firsthand. Rest is your business.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2012)

@Abhishek_Z: I don't want pirated game anymore. All new games which will come in my hand will be original, i hope.
Still waiting for GRID.
And I was going to buy FIFA13 this sunday, But Some issues are there, How i will buy then?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Abhishek
> Actually I don't give a damn about what you do and what you don't. But as you are a new member so I would hate to see you banned or getting warning or infraction from mods or admin so warned you firsthand. Rest is your business.


Bro, its the matter of quite a days and i've not done anything you're talking of...


----------



## sam.dg (Oct 3, 2012)

Online mode: FIFA > PES
Offline mode: PES  > FIFA

~ IMO!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ Well you are right about that.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 7, 2012)

Just 4 confirmation ...
EA is regularly updating stats of players in FIFA 13 ???


----------



## MuraliUtd (Oct 7, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Just 4 confirmation ...
> EA is regularly updating stats of players in FIFA 13 ???


'Yes' Form is for everyone now !!!


----------



## sam.dg (Oct 8, 2012)

I got PES last year, this year I'll go for FIFA.

However is there any PES12 PS3 player here? Then add me on PSN


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 8, 2012)

fifa 13...is better then pes this time...


----------



## deepak8286 (Oct 9, 2012)

i m playing fifa 12....in the start menu it checks for internet connection and stays there for longer period....how to disable this option?


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 9, 2012)

Im going to get Fifa13 for my PSP


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2012)

deepak8286 said:


> i m playing fifa 12....in the start menu it checks for internet connection and stays there for longer period....how to disable this option?



Disconnect from net and then start the game. I hope this helps. Helped me in many different games.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok folks just got FIFA 13.... hmmm I mean yesterday...today I got time
FIFA 13 is undoubtedly.......................................tweaked FIFA 12  
But don't worry it has a new:

1. Transfer System : I don't care about other features but the 'Counter Fee' option, its more of freedom this time.
2.Skill Games:Just 3 words : Blew Me Over
3.360 Dribbling: New Mouse+Keyboard control
4.Refined gameplay
5.Better graphics and with my low end PC. 
6.Better EVERYTHING

CONS
Nothing REVOLUTIONARY


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

Ah just as I thought. Old wine in new bottle.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 11, 2012)

^If you play the game you will feel the improvements. Yes it is not radically new but you have to keep in mind that they have to release a game every year and not in a gap of 2-3 years like fps,rpg games.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2012)

Thats why I say don't buy every year. Also if you really need to buy then make alternates between the two franchises.


----------

